# 300 Pounds Steam Cleaner Budget



## Chris3401 (May 21, 2014)

Can I buy a decent steam cleaner for this kind of money? I was looking for a Nimbus but as I understand they are no longer in production, so I moved to the Karcher series. Are they as good as they say? I saw the SC series (sc 2.500, sc 2.600...). They say non stop steam and 3.2 bar of pressure. Is this enough for detailing the interior of a car?


----------

